# Help I need to sell my Desco Texture Machine!



## My Brother Vince (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi my name is tina and I am doing this for my brother Vince...he owns his own texturing company here in Deland , FL...he has a 300 gal Desco that does knockdown & popcorn, 25 kohler engine and he bought it in 2006, wants out of beingin business for himself.

Looking to sell this baby FAST!~ Please email me or call my at 407-704-0286...Thanks!!:whistling2:


----------



## My Brother Vince (Aug 26, 2008)

4K!!!! Help worth way more!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

$2000.00? :blink:


----------



## My Brother Vince (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi....I am calling my brother now...is that your bottom line, I like your website very nice...what is your phone number..

Tina


----------



## My Brother Vince (Aug 26, 2008)

He said no....I think 4K is his bottom line.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

My Brother Vince said:


> He said no....I think 4K is his bottom line.


 Let me know if he changes his mind.


----------



## My Brother Vince (Aug 26, 2008)

*Hey sir mix alot*

hey what is your number so that I can have him call you, he is driving me nuts...you know how the market is, one day he has work the next day he gets nothing, and has been gettign screwed left and right from contractors, bad cks...it' s a joke


----------



## My Brother Vince (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey your probably working, so am I my email is tinagrastahurst07162hotmail.com or my call is 407-704-0286

when you get time give me a call, i think my brother is working right now on a job....


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey if you still haven't sold that sprayer let me know...


----------



## My Brother Vince (Aug 26, 2008)

he sold it finally...:thumbup:


----------

